# aisle width for drive-through window



## BayPointArchitect (Jan 8, 2020)

My jurisdiction provides a lot of guidance related to LENGTH of the drive aisle as it relates to the number of vehicles that could be stacked at waiting in line.  But nothing related to the WIDTH of the drive aisle.

So I am taking a survey and shopping for answers here.  Does your jurisdiction have any language related to the WIDTH of the drive aisle?  The attached illustration shows 12 feet.

As always...

Thank you,

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2020)

Not my area, 

But I have not heard the issue come up, and I know we have a lot with less than 12.

That seems wide


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2020)

https://www.reference.com/world-view/width-length-average-car-9eb7b00283fb1bd8


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2020)

Our folks don't love 12' but it really depends on turn radius as well....10' works on a long sweep, but maybe not in a tight corner and then you see all of the black marks on the curbs...


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 9, 2020)

We require minimum 10 foot width plus an escape lane


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2020)

I agree with some of the posts above, Twelve feet is very generous for a straight run drive aisle, in a car. I would allow ten. But issues come into play with a dually pick-ups or rental box-trucks, which can be 8 to 8.5 feet wide..... Which I have seen in the drive thru.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 9, 2020)

cda said:


> https://www.reference.com/world-view/width-length-average-car-9eb7b00283fb1bd8



If you design a drive aisle based on the average car width, 50% will not be able to navigate the aisle, especially if there is a turn.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2020)

2012 IZC801.4.1 Driveway width for one-way enter/exit is listed at 12-ft wide but I take that as your coming off a street or interior access drive. 

Our muni code has 12-ft listed as a driveway approach. 

As far as a drive-thru lane on a restaurant, I think that becomes the property owners call. If not wide enough, you'll have issues like curb hopping and some irate customers including damage to the property's landscaping. I don't see too many issues with the drive-thru being wider other than customers would need to stay in their lanes bro!

Radius around the buildings corner if too tight will create some issues as well.

MPO, I like a minimum of 12-ft


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jan 9, 2020)

Quote: "We require minimum 10 foot width plus an escape lane"

Given that Dutchess County, New York would require 10 ft plus an escape lane, would that equal 10 ft x 2 = 20 feet minimum?
The situation that raises this issue involves a proposed drive through service between two existing buildings that are somewhere between 20 and 21 feet apart.
So it would seem that this would be allowed in a jurisdiction that requires an "escape lane".


----------



## JPohling (Jan 9, 2020)

seriously?  an escape lane?  ridiculous.  12 feet is more than adequate for a drive aisle.


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 9, 2020)

JPohling said:


> seriously?  an escape lane?  ridiculous.  12 feet is more than adequate for a drive aisle.



Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 9, 2020)

BayPointArchitect said:


> Quote: "We require minimum 10 foot width plus an escape lane"
> 
> Given that Dutchess County, New York would require 10 ft plus an escape lane, would that equal 10 ft x 2 = 20 feet minimum?
> The situation that raises this issue involves a proposed drive through service between two existing buildings that are somewhere between 20 and 21 feet apart.
> So it would seem that this would be allowed in a jurisdiction that requires an "escape lane".



Its not a county requirement, just in my local jurisdiction.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2020)

BayPointArchitect said:


> escape lane



Sounds like a community that doesn't like drive-thru restaurants or additional safety concerns? 

I was at the grocery store the other day in the check out line (lane), could have used an escape lane!


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2020)

JPohling said:


> seriously?  an escape lane?  ridiculous.  12 feet is more than adequate for a drive aisle.




Usually it is either an opening, before you hit the talk box

Or. For gated community, an opening to drive thru, in case you cannot get in.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2020)

What's Joe Pesci say when your in the drive-thru lane? 

I forget?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2020)

at a min. consider arm reach (+/ 1'-6"?) car/lane width (8 - 9'?) ='s min. (11-12'?)
Don't forget clear overhead for vans and box trucks.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jan 9, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> What's Joe Pesci say when your in the drive-thru lane?
> 
> I forget?


Lethal Weapon 2:
Leo Geotz (Joe Pesci) does not like his tuna fish sandwich!
And that is not what he ordered through the drive thru.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2020)

If the  building has over 50 occupants it's an assembly use. So don't forget the required Assistive Listening System for the drive-in window or/and menu board intercom.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

excellent points, most have a menu board intercom but this is not always the case for drive-ups added later.


----------

